# meningeal worm treatment



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

Hi everyone
I started a thread about what I thought was an injury (twisted goat) but I am coming to the conclusion that what I have here is meningeal worm.

Please - if you have treated this, please let me know with what, how much, how administered, how often and for how long. I'm completely in the dark, so specifics would be much appreciated. 

Also need to know if the others in the herd should be treated and how etc. One of the other goats shows no signs except for the itching. The other 3 goats show nothing.

All help is appreciated.

Thanks so much


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

You will get varied results everytime you ask a question, the answers vary based on the location of the poster, resistance to medications, owners fears of overdosing, Bottle "recommendations", off-label uses, experiences dealing with the issue, how far along the patient is in treatment AND disease/illness, and oh so many variables. Asking again will get you a few more answers, some repeat answers, and thus add to your confusion. 

It was suggested several days ago to start the treatment for MW. Did you start the treatment? Ivermec, banamine, and sometimes Dex is the accepted treatment. It is true safeguard has become largely inneffective due to resistance but it is still used in areas of the country (like my area), and sometimes only for tape worms. So again, location matters regarding the posters answers. I agree Ivermec Plus is no better than plain ole' Ivermec when treating MW. The "Plus" is a flukicide, if you have flukes (stomach) in your herd as determined by a fecal.

By this stage in the game we should have ruled out an injury (& other suggestions) by treating. New evidence arose & we now have lesions on many herd members-changes the general concensus to MW. MW-maybe, mites maybe regarding lesions.

So, treat with Ivermec injectible, 1cc/50#, Banamine for pain/swelling, Dex if you can get it, and follow through with the safeguard as it is "safe" anyways. Treat for 3-5 days. A single treatment will not suffice for MW.

Again, Ivermec is given at varying rates, some give it as high as 1cc/15#'s, but normally that is in high resistance areas. Given orally will get stomach worms (which you should have given because 9 months from last worming), it goes through the system too fast to be effective in MW, why oral doses are given 2x & 3x the recommended doses. 
Injecting it will get external parasites & MW. 

The longer you wait for treatment of MW, the more damage is being done to the doe. IF it is MW of course. 

Please take the advice & administer, wether it be mine, or another posters, or a trusted source like a vet or a webpage you trust. MW is nothing to play around with.

Order Banamine (Megaflume is the generic) from Vet-serve USA if your vet won't give it to you, while your at it get a bottle of Epiphrine, Dex, or whatever other scripts you might need.

HF


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

Happy Farmer - thanks

Yes - I did start treatment yesterday. Ivermectin (brand name is Noromectin). Dosed both goats with sores. Ran out of Banamine yesterday. Will definitely look into Vet-serve - thanks again for that.

I understand all replies will vary and many replies will be confusing, but I'm an information junkie and the more info I have the more 'armed' I feel. Then I sift through and make a choice.


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

HappyFarmer said:


> Order Banamine (Megaflume is the generic) from Vet-serve USA if your vet won't give it to you, while your at it get a bottle of Epiphrine, Dex, or whatever other scripts you might need.
> 
> HF


Happy Farmer
Is it just me? I got on the Vet serve site and signed up but have not received confirmation to be able to log in from them. I can't do anything without being logged in. Do you need to be a vet to get meds from this site?


----------



## Nancy_in_GA (Oct 20, 2004)

Treatment recommended from the vet school at UGA was 10cc of Safeguard 10% solution given orally once a day for 10 days plus 8 days of Dex, I believe 4mg daily. This was for a 180lb goat. 

Whether typical intestinal round worms found in the goat are resistant to Safeguard or not makes no difference. These are not round worms. Meningeal worms would not be resistant to it because they don't reproduce once they get inside the goat.

And BTW, it takes several weeks, maybe months, from the time of ingestion for the worm larva to migrate to the nerve tissue inside the goat, so whether there are any snails (or more importantly slugs) around now doesn't matter. It's whether they were around months ago. If you live in Georgia you have slugs everywhere. They are found on the bottoms of leaves in the fall.

Yes I would treat everyone in the herd. The larva may be in their bodies but have not yet migrated to the nerve tissue. I would not treat the others as aggressively as if they showed symptoms, but just a couple of doses. You do not need to cross over the blood/brain barrier if they have no symptoms, just get the larva out of their bodies. The vet school said to use Ivermectin for that. The reason they gave was that stomach worms were resistant to Ivermectin already (here in NE Georgia) and you weren't harming it's utility as a stomach wormer any more by using it unnecessarily. 

ps. How is Andi doing? Dixie is doing great. (The ones with the mastitis).


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

I order via phone. 800-421-0026 they are in NC & probably closed today. 

NancyInGa that whole paragraph was referencing the another thread & I commented on some posts lumped all together. I was not stating that safeguard was resistant to MW, it was not meant like that. I even recommended safequard in the paragraph below for treatment. Thank you for clarifying though as my post apparently was not clear.

One other thing I don't recall being mentioned; the patient should be weaned off of Dex by reducing the dosage every day. It should not be stopped cold turkey.

HF


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

Nancy_in_GA said:


> Treatment recommended from the vet school at UGA was 10cc of Safeguard 10% solution given orally once a day for 10 days plus 8 days of Dex, I believe 4mg daily. This was for a 180lb goat.
> 
> Whether typical intestinal round worms found in the goat are resistant to Safeguard or not makes no difference. These are not round worms. Meningeal worms would not be resistant to it because they don't reproduce once they get inside the goat.
> 
> ...


Hi Nancy! Good to hear from you!

Andi is doing great, thanks. Tho I do feel like I need to bolus her and the rest soon. Do you bolus with copper? I forget?

So have you also dealt with MW? Lordy - it sure does seem to always be something. Do you, by chance have a vet that might prescribe meds just based on a phone call?

Glad to hear Dixie is doing great!


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

HappyFarmer said:


> One other thing I don't recall being mentioned; the patient should be weaned off of Dex by reducing the dosage every day. It should not be stopped cold turkey.
> 
> HF


Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Nancy_in_GA (Oct 20, 2004)

No problem HappyFarmer. I also always thought that you were to wean off Dex, but they didn't mention it. Well my goat survived in spite of it, thank goodness. They also said that in addition to reducing swelling in nerve tissue, the Dex would stop the obsessive itching, so they didn't mention Banamine at all. I got the impression there was no pain associated with this.


----------



## Nancy_in_GA (Oct 20, 2004)

valsey said:


> Hi Nancy! Good to hear from you!
> 
> Andi is doing great, thanks. Tho I do feel like I need to bolus her and the rest soon. Do you bolus with copper? I forget?
> 
> ...


No we don't bolus copper, just give minerals. Yes we had one goat, possibly two, with MW symptoms that we caught early. No such luck with prescribing over the phone unless they've seen the goat at least once. ($$$'s) I guess I can understand why, though.


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

Nancy_in_GA said:


> No we don't bolus copper, just give minerals. Yes we had one goat, possibly two, with MW symptoms that we caught early. No such luck with prescribing over the phone unless they've seen the goat at least once. ($$$'s) I guess I can understand why, though.


If they'd return my call they could come see her! Jeesh.

Thought I'd ask you though...just in case


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

Nancy_in_GA said:


> No problem HappyFarmer. I also always thought that you were to wean off Dex, but they didn't mention it. Well my goat survived in spite of it, thank goodness. They also said that in addition to reducing swelling in nerve tissue, the Dex would stop the obsessive itching, so they didn't mention Banamine at all. I got the impression there was no pain associated with this.


If I'm not mistaken, in this case, the Banamine acts a an anti-inflammatory, not for pain


----------



## deineria (Aug 22, 2009)

We had to have our Alpaca that contracted the M worm euthanized. Once they get down, it is almost impossible to get well. We gave Ivermectin Plus, but it did not improve his condition, and he was too big to get up and help move, which is essential or some type of sling. A goat would not be as hard to rehab, but I still imagine it is very hard. Good Luck.


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

Nancy - what were your symptoms? Did you see this video of my goat? [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmS_WZlLNGg[/ame]


----------



## Nancy_in_GA (Oct 20, 2004)

valsey said:


> Nancy - what were your symptoms? Did you see this video of my goat?


The first thing I noticed were a couple of scratches on his side that didn't heal as fast as they should have. Then I noticed him rubbing his neck up and down against a tree, enough to rub the hair mostly off in a large patch down his neck. He even got up in the middle of the night while the other goats were sleeping and did this. Then the back legs just didn't work right. It's difficult to explain. He just didn't step as high as the other goats, sort of drug his feet instead of stepping. I never noticed him trying to lay down. 

Yes I saw your video. Our goat that had a hairline fracture of the hock joint would not try to lie down at all, ever.


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

deineria said:


> We had to have our Alpaca that contracted the M worm euthanized. Once they get down, it is almost impossible to get well. We gave Ivermectin Plus, but it did not improve his condition, and he was too big to get up and help move, which is essential or some type of sling. A goat would not be as hard to rehab, but I still imagine it is very hard. Good Luck.



Thanks deineria. I'm sorry about your alpaca


----------



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

Valey, What a sad video. Hope she recovers fully.
My management is Ivermec Plus at 100 days preggo. This should get the MW. The Cydectin the day of birth. I have taken poop to the vet and hope to do my own soon.

I started copper bolus last summer. I can see a difference in the color and shine and I don't think I've had as much trouble with worms. But then I didn't do the testing to prove it.

No vet that I've used would write a prescription without seeing the goat. What prescription meds are you talking about? 

If you want to try bolus without having to buy the whole bottle, PM me with your address and I'll share mine with you. I do stongly recommend copper bolus.Paul


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

LaManchaPaul said:


> Valey, What a sad video. Hope she recovers fully.
> My management is Ivermec Plus at 100 days preggo. This should get the MW. The Cydectin the day of birth. I have taken poop to the vet and hope to do my own soon.
> 
> I started copper bolus last summer. I can see a difference in the color and shine and I don't think I've had as much trouble with worms. But then I didn't do the testing to prove it.
> ...


That is SO very kind of you to offer. The stuff sure is expensive. I have done it to the Toggs twice - and they need it again. Should also bolus the Nubians. A friend used to help with that, but no longer. I shy away from it because I can't get it back far enough into their throats on my own. I know I need to get over that because you do see a real difference.

Talking about Banamine and Dex (see http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=339518)

I'd be happy to share that with you, but ONLY if that also helps you and you want to do it. I have enough right now for only two goats

So looks like you're about 3 hours from me...


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

Can anyone tell me if this is the Banamine I should order:

Flunixin Meglumine Injection 50mg/mL, 100 mL

Thanks


----------



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

That is what I have and I am told that it is the same as Banamine.

My notes say 1cc/100lb goat injected; but I don't know sub-q or IM. Hope someone else comes on to answer.


----------



## SLD Farm (Dec 19, 2007)

I believe I posted treatment for meningeal worm in your first post.
Banamine is given IM and can be given 1cc/100# 2x per day.


----------

